# Getting internet installed before arrival?



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi guys


We arrive in Paphos to take up rental of our new house on Sunday 26 May. Would it be possible to organise installation of Internet before we leave England, so that they come to install it on Monday 27th?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I doubt it as there will be forms to fill, contracts to sign, passports to be checked and probably deposits to be paid.

Pete


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I doubt it as there will be forms to fill, contracts to sign, passports to be checked and probably deposits to be paid.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete, I kind of expected that to be honest. Any idea what the typical turnround might be from order to installation?

Ian


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We called into the Cyta office in Polis on a Tuesday, they sent someone out on Wednesday to verify the line, and on Thursday two guys arrived and five minutes later we were online. No money changed hands and we got a bill about two months later. BT - eat your heart out


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> We called into the Cyta office in Polis on a Tuesday, they sent someone out on Wednesday to verify the line, and on Thursday two guys arrived and five minutes later we were online. No money changed hands and we got a bill about two months later. BT - eat your heart out


Can't get much better than that!

Sounds like another thing I can stop thinking about for a while :clap2:

Cheers


----------



## worldlywanderer (Dec 12, 2009)

just how good is the service?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

worldlywanderer said:


> just how good is the service?


Which service? You can get broadband via telephone line, satellite, mobile and direct beam systems.

They all work but you will get varying opinions depending often on location or state of wiring just as in the UK.

We originally had 2Mb service from CYTA which become upgraded to 4Mb. We then move to Primetel at 8Mb which is cheaper and uses CYTAs wires.

I would say from my experience that the service quality compares with the UK but cost is rather more.

Pete


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Which service? You can get broadband via telephone line, satellite, mobile and direct beam systems.
> 
> They all work but you will get varying opinions depending often on location or state of wiring just as in the UK.
> 
> ...


We have wireless internet in Pissouri because we cant get phonelines in the house. We pay 35 euro for 4 mb and the short time it has been connected it has been very stable.

Anders


----------



## mgcg (Dec 21, 2012)

Same here in Pissour, Walked into cyta office in Paphos on monday,
4meg up & running on Friday. ok by me.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Very envious that you are on your way over there, Ian! Hope it all goes well for you, and hope to be joining you all at some point in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Diane. The planets all seemed to align for us, so to speak, so we're going for it. 

Pickfords come on Friday, we fly out Sunday night. 

Hopefully see you soon

Ian


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Best wishes to all you movers.

Come and enjoy the sun!!

Pete


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Best wishes to all you movers.
> 
> Come and enjoy the sun!!
> 
> Pete


Yea it's really good to see there is a incoming stream of movers also, really good

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Come on in - the water's lovely


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Thanks Diane. The planets all seemed to align for us, so to speak, so we're going for it.
> 
> Pickfords come on Friday, we fly out Sunday night.
> 
> ...


We also fly out on Sunday! :clap2:


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PatandDave said:


> We also fly out on Sunday! :clap2:


....and we arrive on Monday!

Richard & Rema


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

The place to be !


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Stop it, all of you!!


----------

